# I love this song



## kevsgirlalways

Hi,

Does anyone know how to say 'I love this song!' in Chinese pinyin?

Thanks!


----------



## Dalian

我喜欢这首歌。
Wo xi huan zhe shou ge.


----------



## GeChang

kevsgirlalways said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to say 'I love this song!' in Chinese pinyin?
> 
> Thanks!


*
The pronouciation of Standard Mandarin is as follows:

 * *Wó Xĭ Hu**ā**n Zhè Shǒu Gē.*

*Hope this helps.*


----------



## Qcumber

GeChang said:


> *Wó Xĭ Huān Zhè Shǒu Gē.*


Congratulations, and a lot of thanks. I am surprised so many Chinese do not bother putting the tones, and leave the learner fend for themselves.


----------



## GeChang

*Oops, that was a mistake. Thank you for the correction. I've edited my reply.

Cheers.
*


----------



## kevsgirlalways

thanks all!!


----------



## eastlife

Qcumber said:


> Congratulations, and a lot of thanks. I am surprised so many Chinese do not bother putting the tones, and leave the learner fend for themselves.


 
Maybe we just get used to chat online in Pinyin without tones marked. ;-)


----------



## Qcumber

eastlife said:


> Maybe we just get used to chat online in Pinyin without tones marked. ;-)


Do you mean you use American keyboards?


----------



## Dalian

Qcumber said:


> Do you mean you use American keyboards?


 
Yeah, as a matter of fact, it's not that easy to put tones using our keyboard. But I'm now aware of the inconvenience for the learners without tones, I'll try to include tones in future posts.


----------



## Qcumber

Dalian said:


> Yeah, as a matter of fact, it's not that easy to put tones using our keyboard. But I'm now aware of the inconvenience for the learners without tones, I'll try to include tones in future posts.


Call me naive, but I thought China made its own keyboards, and that the Latin alphabet also had all the vowels with accents: 4 accents x 5 vowels = 20 letters. There should be a vowel pad on the right before the digit pad. 

Of course, if the board has to be small, you can always have the four diacritics you need on four separate keys.


----------



## GeChang

Qcumber said:


> Call me naive, but I thought China made its own keyboards, and that the Latin alphabet also had all the vowels with accents: 4 accents x 5 vowels = 20 letters. There should be a vowel pad on the right before the digit pad.
> 
> Of course, if the board has to be small, you can always have the four diacritics you need on four separate keys.




*Just in case someone would be interested to know that the computer keyboard used in Mainland China might look a bit different from those used in Taiwan. You can find out what do both kinds of keyboard look like by google/yahoo "Chinese Keyboard" through the images.

Also there are some quite useful on-line PinYin Editors if you haven't found out how to type PinYin on your own keyboard. One of them can be found in chinese-tools.com
You can get all the vowels with accents from there.

There is also another editor in the same page if you would like to find out the correct PinYin with correct intonation, but you'll have to type in the correct Chinese characters first.

Hope this helps.
*


----------



## NONAME7943

GeChang said:


> *The pronouciation of Standard Mandarin is as follows:*
> 
> *Wó Xĭ Hu**ā**n Zhè Shǒu Gē.*
> 
> *Hope this helps.*


 

*Wǒ Xĭ Huān Zhè Shǒu Gē.*


----------



## GeChang

NONAME7943 said:


> *Wǒ Xĭ Huān Zhè Shǒu Gē.*



*Hi, 

**First of all, I have to say that I can not disagree your correction on the third tone indicator of **Wǒ. However, in terms of pronunciation, (esp. for those who are learning chinese and who are aiming at improving the clarity of your pronunciation) there are some general rules about the 3rd. tone.

The 3rd. tone is a changeable tone in the following situations:

1) When two 3rd. tones come together, the first one should be changed into a 2nd. tone. e.g. n**ĭhǎo (你好) should be pronounced as: ní**hǎo. jiěguǒ (结果) should be pronounced as: jiéguǒ.

2) When a 3rd. tone is followed by a  1st., 2nd., 4th. or neutral tone, the 3rd. tone should be pronounced as a low and sustained 3rd. tone. (stay in the lower part of your voice and don't move the sound up) e.g. jǐnzhāng (紧张), jǐngchá (警察), liǎobùqǐ (了不起),zǒuba (走吧).

The 3rd. tone remains the 3rd. tone when only under the following situations:

1) When a 3rd. tone is on its own, e.g. the mono-syllabic expression hǎo (好),  zǒu (走), etc.

2) When a 3rd. tone is at the end of a sentence or a phrase, e.g.  **liǎobùqǐ (了不起.), wǒbùgǎn (我不敢.), etc.

 When a sentence has three 3rd. tones next to each other, e.g. wǒhěnhǎo (我很好.) There are two different ways of pronouncing the sentence:

1) wǒ hén hǎo (3rd., 2nd. and 3rd.)

2) wó hén hǎo (2nd., 2nd. and 3rd.)

To summerize, I'd have to say that in written format, the correction made by NONAME7943** is correct. However, in pronunciation,  I hope what I originally posted plus the explanation I've given above can help those who would like to speak Mandarin Chinese with standard pronunciation.

Cheers,

GeChang
*


----------



## oranche

I don't know how to type the accents, but shouldn't "jie" be on the first tone in the context of "jiéguǒ" ?


----------



## NONAME7943

Hi, Gechang

*



jiěguǒ (结果) should be pronounced as: jiéguǒ.

Click to expand...

* 
I don't think this is right.

It is just *jiéguǒ*. Here it is not a tone change.


----------



## Dalian

oranche said:


> I don't know how to type the accents, but shouldn't "jie" be on the first tone in the context of "jiéguǒ" ?


Both "jiēguǒ" and "jiéguǒ" exist, but they have different meanings.
结果 jiēguǒ: (v.) to bear fruit (said of plants/trees)
结果 jiéguǒ: (n.) result; (adv.) as a result


----------



## Dalian

NONAME7943 said:


> Hi, Gechang
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is right.
> 
> It is just *jiéguǒ*. Here it is not a tone change.


You are right, noname. 结 doesn't have a pronunciation like "jie3".


----------

